# How can you tell if you DIDN'T ovulate?



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

I just started charting, not so we could ttc, but so I can get a handle on some health issues.

One thing I'm looking into is a progesterone deficiency, possibly caused by not ovulating. So, with charting, is there a way to tell if I didn't ovulate? Would I not have the big temperature spike? Would there be changes (or lack of changes) in CM?

Thanks mamas!

~Julia


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

If you don't ovulate, you won't have a clear biphasic pattern in which your temps are generally low for a while after your period and then generally higher for a while until your next period. Anovulatory temp charts often seem just kind of random, or bouncing around in the same temp range throughout the entire cycle. You can look at the chart gallery at Fertility Friend and see some examples.

Even if you don't ovulate, you might have lots of changes in cervical fluid, though, because your body might gear up to ovulate and thus create fertile quality cervical fluid, but not ovulate. You might have multiple patches of wet or EW cervical fluid throughout your cycle (but you can have those if you ovulate, also).

Hope that helps.


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Catherine, that's exactly what I was looking for. I'll go check out those charts. I've only just started charting the past few days, so it will be awhile before I'll know anything.

Thanks again!

~Julia


----------

